# Problem with Givenchy mini antigona strap



## lucycs

I absolutely love this bag, but a friend who owns one has mentioned that the design of the strap is such that it can become detached rather easily.  I'd love to know if any of you have experienced this, and if the problem is serious enough to be super annoying.  It's the only thing keeping me from buying this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## Venessa84

I’ve had the small antigona for almost 2 years and the strap has become detached for no reason about 5 times in the 5 years. I love the bag enough to let it not bother me too much. Fortunately nothing has ever fallen out.


----------



## Buttercup118

I had this issue as well but what I do with all my bags - since the Antigona is basically flawless except for the pesky strap - is either put a cheap matching keychain ring around both connecting parts of the bag (the bag ring and the strap ring - do not do this with a fresh manicure) or do the same with a keychain that works as a bag charm. Remember it has to go around BOTH the connector piece on the bag and the connector piece on the strap. Then connect them anyways. It acts as insurance if they disconnect. Here are the ones I used. I took them off my Antigona mini since I’m selling it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The top one is the cheap ring which  you almost never notice. It is a pain to put on and take off and you may need a butter knife. The other two are easy to put on but obviously cost a little more. Alternatively you can just connect the two pieces and put clear take to close up one of the straps.


----------



## averagejoe

lucycs said:


> I absolutely love this bag, but a friend who owns one has mentioned that the design of the strap is such that it can become detached rather easily.  I'd love to know if any of you have experienced this, and if the problem is serious enough to be super annoying.  It's the only thing keeping me from buying this bag.  Thanks!


That happens on my Givenchy Nightingale messenger bag a lot and it really annoys me. If I knew that this happened so frequently I would not have bought the bag because it makes me think twice about using it. I always have to have my hand read to grab the bag if it slips off, which is really annoying.


----------



## lucycs

Buttercup118, I totally agree that the bag seems pretty flawless, at least to me, if not for this strap situation.  I just find it completely baffling that Givenchy has done nothing to correct this design flaw.  

Thanks so much to everyone for your input and advice.


----------



## highend

While posters have mentioned this before, I have several antigonas and nightingales in various sizes and have never had this issue.  

Perhaps try it out in store before purchasing if you are concerned.


----------



## Venessa84

Buttercup118 said:


> I had this issue as well but what I do with all my bags - since the Antigona is basically flawless except for the pesky strap - is either put a cheap matching keychain ring around both connecting parts of the bag (the bag ring and the strap ring - do not do this with a fresh manicure) or do the same with a keychain that works as a bag charm. Remember it has to go around BOTH the connector piece on the bag and the connector piece on the strap. Then connect them anyways. It acts as insurance if they disconnect. Here are the ones I used. I took them off my Antigona mini since I’m selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343492
> 
> 
> The top one is the cheap ring which  you almost never notice. It is a pain to put on and take off and you may need a butter knife. The other two are easy to put on but obviously cost a little more. Alternatively you can just connect the two pieces and put clear take to close up one of the straps.



Smart!


----------



## lucycs

highend, I so wish that I could try it, but I unfortunately don't live near a boutique.  So happy to hear that you haven't had a problem with it.  That's encouraging!  I think I may go ahead and order it so that I can at least check it out properly.

I had another thought - would it be possible to use another strap on this bag?  I'm thinking that if it is possible, the strap from my Fendi By the Way could work.


----------



## julia.pa

It really doesn't help if you try it in store. It's easy to detach the straps from the bag so how could you tell if it will come off with wear? It's not like it happens every single time so just because you try it on once in a store and the strap stays put, doesn't mean that it will not come off when you wear it.

I had the Mini Antigona and the strap came off quite frequently, but it would always be on one side only. It drove me insane and I'm glad I sold the bag. The tiny little opening annoyed me anyway and the strap always coming off was the second reason for me to resell it. No regrets and I'd never purchase it again


----------



## Buttercup118

lucycs said:


> highend, I so wish that I could try it, but I unfortunately don't live near a boutique.  So happy to hear that you haven't had a problem with it.  That's encouraging!  I think I may go ahead and order it so that I can at least check it out properly.
> 
> I had another thought - would it be possible to use another strap on this bag?  I'm thinking that if it is possible, the strap from my Fendi By the Way could work.



I’ve looked into and they’re so expensive - naturally depending on what designer, material and hardware you’re working with. I prefer my bag charm around both connector pieces and connect them anyways method.


----------



## Buttercup118

Buttercup118 said:


> I’ve looked into and they’re so expensive - naturally depending on what designer, material and hardware you’re working with. I prefer my bag charm around both connector pieces and connect them anyways method.



If anyone is interested, I posted the auction listing on the “your auction listings” forum.


----------



## Tikocookie

Yes! Mine is 2 months old and the strap on one side has already slipped off 4 times! Ugh...I still love the bag but I can see this becoming a reason I would sell it sooner rather than ever.


----------



## plue89

Lol I've always had this problem too I thought it was just me! particularly when I'm seated wearing it crossbody and when I get up then I notice it's detached. it is really quite annoying and happens to me pretty frequently like one out of four times but I do really like the bag and its the only flaw so I'm happy to live with it. I do not baby the bag even in the rain and it still looks brand new


----------



## Buttercup118

plue89 said:


> Lol I've always had this problem too I thought it was just me! particularly when I'm seated wearing it crossbody and when I get up then I notice it's detached. it is really quite annoying and happens to me pretty frequently like one out of four times but I do really like the bag and its the only flaw so I'm happy to live with it. I do not baby the bag even in the rain and it still looks brand new



Story of my life - maybe a bit dramatic but not too far off reality. Connect the strap to the bag and put a keychain around BOTH rings so it catches them together (otherwise you just have extra weight).


----------



## lescox

i just use this round spring snap hook clip i bought from amazon


----------



## Buttercup118

lescox said:


> i just use this round spring snap hook clip i bought from amazon


This is brilliant! And you can get like 20 of these for $15. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## benr

lescox said:


> i just use this round spring snap hook clip i bought from amazon


What is this thing called so that I can search for it on Amazon?  I really need to get some.  Thanks much!


----------



## Swtshan7

Buttercup118 said:


> I had this issue as well but what I do with all my bags - since the Antigona is basically flawless except for the pesky strap - is either put a cheap matching keychain ring around both connecting parts of the bag (the bag ring and the strap ring - do not do this with a fresh manicure) or do the same with a keychain that works as a bag charm. Remember it has to go around BOTH the connector piece on the bag and the connector piece on the strap. Then connect them anyways. It acts as insurance if they disconnect. Here are the ones I used. I took them off my Antigona mini since I’m selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343492
> 
> 
> The top one is the cheap ring which  you almost never notice. It is a pain to put on and take off and you may need a butter knife. The other two are easy to put on but obviously cost a little more. Alternatively you can just connect the two pieces and put clear take to close up one of the straps.


This is such a great idea, the hardware on my medium disconected and until i send her off to get repaired I can use a bag charm to connect them!


----------



## daisychainz

It happens all the friggin time. So sick of it. It just happened yesterday while I had it crossbody so it was half hanging off me - again. Nice way to lose your bag. It's a PITA. I adore the bag but the strap is an issue.


----------



## shijay

I just put a little bit of clear tape on the opening, you can barely see it and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Cheally

Hi, I also had the same issue but found out that I was attaching the strap wrongly. Since I have attached it the other way round my strap never got detached again. Hope that helps you, too


----------



## benr

I sold mine because of the problem. I couldn't take it anymore. Also, the size was just too small. My hand hurt trying to get in and out all the time because the croc embossed was so stiff and wouldn't flex much.


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

You are all lifesavers!! This is why I love this forum


----------



## pauii

This is the reason why I passed on this bag and got the LV PM instead.

However, I don't love my PM.  Given I've only used it 3x, but still contemplating on whether to sell it to get the Antigona mini croc..


----------



## Azula

lescox said:


> i just use this round spring snap hook clip i bought from amazon


Great idea! I have to try this. I've had the bag for more than a year and I love it but the strap drives me mad. As other people mentioned, I have to always be ready to grab the bag by the handle in case the strap has fallen off again. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## thundercloud

plue89 said:


> Lol I've always had this problem too I thought it was just me! particularly when I'm seated wearing it crossbody and when I get up then I notice it's detached. it is really quite annoying and happens to me pretty frequently like one out of four times but I do really like the bag and its the only flaw so I'm happy to live with it. I do not baby the bag even in the rain and it still looks brand new


That happens to me more often than I'd like on my micro nightingale, since I wear it crossbody 100% of the time. I've even had it slip out of the hardware while I was waiting for tea, and it was perfect timing since I ended up kicking it across the floor when I started walking. LOL. The good thing is my micro nightingale doesn't look worse for wear after any of these bag dropping incidents. It's one of my most durable bags. 

I need to try that invisible tape trick! It's such a small section where it can disconnect, but yet it manages to hit just right and fall off way more often than I'd like!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Cheally said:


> Hi, I also had the same issue but found out that I was attaching the strap wrongly. Since I have attached it the other way round my strap never got detached again. Hope that helps you, too
> View attachment 4658853
> View attachment 4658854


How does this work for you?  Does it ever slip off?


----------



## Azula

HarlemBagLady said:


> How does this work for you?  Does it ever slip off?


I tried Buttercup118's tip and it WORKED WONDERS! I haven't had the strap problem since. I got the ring in a matching color as my Antigona's hardware. You can't even tell it's there, and I no longer get annoyed by the strap falling off. I suggest giving the key ring a try.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Azula said:


> I tried Buttercup118's tip and it WORKED WONDERS! I haven't had the strap problem since. I got the ring in a matching color as my Antigona's hardware. You can't even tell it's there, and I no longer get annoyed by the strap falling off. I suggest giving the key ring a try.


I’d love to see a pic if you have one.


----------



## Azula

HarlemBagLady said:


> I’d love to see a pic if you have one.



Here you can see my strap had once again disconnected, but I didn't notice since the key ring caught it. The left side was fine and didn't fall off. I re-connected the D-ring in the 3rd picture, although it's not really necessary since I don't notice the difference.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Azula said:


> Here you can see my strap had once again disconnected, but I didn't notice since the key ring caught it. The left side was fine and didn't fall off. I re-connected the D-ring in the 3rd picture, although it's not really necessary since I don't notice the difference.



OH OK, great idea. Thanks for the visual.


----------



## Cheally

HarlemBagLady said:


> How does this work for you?  Does it ever slip off?


It works so well, that I even forgot about this problem  and I am wearing this bag nearly daily  
Hope it helps you, too!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Cheally said:


> It works so well, that I even forgot about this problem  and I am wearing this bag nearly daily
> Hope it helps you, too!



Thanks!  I'm carrying it for the first time today.


----------



## Jaime

Cheally said:


> Hi, I also had the same issue but found out that I was attaching the strap wrongly. Since I have attached it the other way round my strap never got detached again. Hope that helps you, too
> View attachment 4658853
> View attachment 4658854



I tried this and it worked for about 3 days no issues but in the last 3 days it's come undone twice out of the blue.  I was hoping this would be the answer for me too.


----------



## Bluebellbun

Looking to purchase some o hooks to stop my nano Antigona strap coming off . Would anyone know what diameter of hooks I would need ?


----------



## Kat2021

Bluebellbun said:


> Looking to purchase some o hooks to stop my nano Antigona strap coming off . Would anyone know what diameter of hooks I would need ?


Hi , I’m wanting to know the same . Did you find out what the dimensions you’ll need ?


----------



## Kat2021

Hi I bought a new givenchy bag and the strap came undone twice first day wearing it. Has anything help fixing the issue ? I love the bag and don’t want to return .


----------



## Jaime

I use this type:

https://amzn.asia/d/9KEnen7 

I bought a set with gold, silver, bronze and gunmetal a while ago but they all look like this and work well.


----------



## Kat2021

Jaime said:


> I use this type:
> 
> https://amzn.asia/d/9KEnen7
> 
> I bought a set with gold, silver, bronze and gunmetal a while ago but they all look like this and work well.


How’s the size ? Do you have a photo of what it looks like on ?
I just did what cheally suggested above so hopefully it does the trick .

i do love my bag so don’t want to return.


----------



## Jaime

Yes in this post I added a pic:






						Post pics of your Givenchy Antigona .. Everything about Antigona !
					

I was also waiting for some discounts but no luck. I have my eye on the mini black smooth Antigona for a couple of years now and I think I’m finally going to get it. Do you know if the issue with the strap coming off has been fixed? I’ve heard a lot of people complaining about this on the mini...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Unfortunately the suggestion above didn't work for me. Still came off.


----------



## Kat2021

Jaime said:


> Yes in this post I added a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics of your Givenchy Antigona .. Everything about Antigona !
> 
> 
> I was also waiting for some discounts but no luck. I have my eye on the mini black smooth Antigona for a couple of years now and I think I’m finally going to get it. Do you know if the issue with the strap coming off has been fixed? I’ve heard a lot of people complaining about this on the mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the suggestion above didn't work for me. Still came off.


Since using the rings has the strap come undone ? I will need to buy some then , hopefully I can find some smaller ones .


----------



## Jaime

Never because it's a full circle so can't drop off.


----------



## Kat2021

Jaime said:


> Never because it's a full circle so can't drop off.


Thank you for your help. I will have to buy then . I can’t believe this is an ongoing issue.


----------

